# Buying wood in NJ



## moose23 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm from Northern NJ and bought a new smoker the other day. A Brinkmann smoke & pit. In browsing the local Home Depot and Lowe's
hardware stores, it seems that hickory and mesquite are the only ones
they stock here. Anyone on this forum from the Garden State? Was wondering if you know where to buy other types of wood.  Thanks

Moose


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cruise out to the country, dude... apple, maple, cherry, oak... most firewood you see for sale is oak or some of the others...ask 'em what it is. I HATE buying wood.... but I guess if ya gotta... ya gotta.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Moose, I have the same problem here in Phila. That's all I can find also in the stores. The only way I solve that problem is to buy my wood on line.It really sucks to have to buy apple and it comes from up state Pa. anyway. But with the cost of gas it's cheaper to pay postage instead.You can look up "wood" under the "search" and you'll probably find some links as to where to buy wood on line. I just go E-Bay and look under "smoking wood".


----------



## richp692 (Apr 29, 2008)

Try a local orchard. thats what I did. I get all the prunings I want. Before that I went the Ebay route, it just costs more for shipping than the price of the wood.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 29, 2008)

hey moose welcome to the forum.  I live nearby and I have a load of maple that I am looking to get rid of.  Shoot me a message if you are interested!!!


----------



## got smoke (Apr 29, 2008)

they sell cherry and apple along with all the others at wal mart where i live try them online see what you can do or just go there.


----------



## moose23 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and all the replies. I can get oak easy enough. They sell plenty of that around here for people's fireplaces. Smokin' Joe, thanks for the maple wood offer. Will keep you in mind if gas prices ever come down a bit.


----------



## rivet (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey you got a good unit there. I've had to modify mine a bit for heavy duty hard-core use that I put it through, but it is a sound design with great airflow. I can give you details if you'd like to improve yours. As far as wood is concerned hickory and mesquite are great. The fruit woods are okay too, but for a long smoke like a brisket, you're just as well staying with hickory. I've got some nice recipes to share if you're intersted.


----------



## gersey gerry (May 3, 2008)

Moose,

I also live in NJ (Westfield) and have been using a Brinkman for years - with store bought Hickory ann Mesquite chips and chunks.  I soak them in water and lay them on top of the coals.  I just acquired a Professional Char-Grill Smoker and am looking also for wood in NJ.  Looks like we might have to have it shipped.

I've got my first batch of ribs on now.

Gersey Gerrey


----------



## ducks1222 (May 8, 2008)

I just heard about a place near Elizabeth, NJ called Smoke-a-licious. Can't seem to find their website or phone #. If anyone knows them pls post it or email to me at [email protected] Thanks.

There is a great place in Rhode Island that has charwood as well as many types of wood (maple, cherry alder, apple, hickory, mesquite). They sell in in logs, chunks or chips. Once a year I drive out there and load up the SUV. http://www.char-wood.com/index.html 

Happy smoking.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2008)

Try this
www.smokinlicious.com
I think its the same site your looking for.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 8, 2008)

I've got chunk cherry if you're interested. I'll sell 10+ lbs. for $13 shipped.
Send me a message if your interested.

Jason


----------



## shellbellc (May 8, 2008)

Hey Mike, 
Do you know anyone that works for Asplundh?  If you do, ask them to save you some wood from a hard wood tree.   Just an idea!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi!  I'm a new guy to the forum


----------

